# Cure-All



## OldRalHoleBrewing (Feb 9, 2010)

I originally posted this on homebrewtalk.com, and I thought I might as well share the recipe on here. I just walked five miles through a foot and a half of snow, and a glass of this cure-all is really hitting the spot!

Here's the recipe for a small (2 gallon) batch I bottled and corked the other day. I tasted the hydrometer's share to make sure it didn't need to be sweetened (FG was 1.001!) and it was amazingly smooth, especially considering the high alcohol content. My fiance doesn't like chamomile or mint, but she loves this wine. I'm excited to see what age will do to it!

With the antioxidants and beta-carotene of carrots, anti-inflammatory and soothing effects of chamomile, and digestive healing powers of mint, who's to say it isn't a cure-all? If you use tea bags for your chamomile and/or mint, make sure the only ingredient in the tea is its respective herb. The measurements are in grams because each Bigelow tea bag I had contained one gram of material.



Cure-All

SG: 1.121
FG:1.001
ABV: 15.75 percent

Ingredients:
-10 g dried chamomile
-8 g dried mint
-2 black tea bags
-5 lbs carrots, chopped but not skinned (you can save these to eat!)
-handful of raisins (optional)
-2 tsp yeast nutrient

Yeast:
Montrachet dry wine yeast

Sugar:
5 lbs white granulated

Directions:
Boil the chopped carrots in a little over 2 gallons of water, or as much as your container will hold, until they are soft to the touch. Remove carrots through straining and throw them in the fridge to heat up as a quick side dish later (throw some butter and chili salt on there!) Turn off heat and steep all tea bags/herbs in carrot water for 10 minutes. Remove tea bags, stir in 5 lbs white granulated sugar. Pour into fermentation vessel (I used two 1 gal glass jugs from commercial crapper wine), top off with water if needed, pitch yeast and nutrient, fit with airlock.

My batch was started on 12/30/09 and bottled on 2/7/10, with fermentation at 64-66 degrees Fahrenheit. You could ferment at a higher temperature to finish it quicker, but I'm not sure if it would taste quite as smooth as it does this way. It's a full-bodied elixir, silky smooth...mmm!
__________________


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 9, 2010)

Old, sounds pretty good. I would have expected to see a tounch of ginger in there but that sounds great as you described.

You very may well get the best new recipe of the day award on that one!!

Welcome to the forum, with recipes like that your input and involvement in here would be welcome.

Troy


----------



## OldRalHoleBrewing (Feb 9, 2010)

Ginger would be a swell idea! Someone on HBT suggested I do it as a mead, I thought that sounded righteous as well. And I still have ginger root in the fridge and open fermenting space...I foresee some Cure-All Metheglin being brewed this weekend!


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 9, 2010)

Sure sounds like you are on to something.


----------



## St Allie (Feb 9, 2010)

hello and welcome to the forum OldRalHoleBrewing ( what does that mean!)

ginger and apple are a great combination too..

thanks for posting your recipe.. we love to have new recipes.. I have "stuck" your thread in this section.. so now it is neatly inserted in alphabetical order on the first page of recipes.

Allie


----------



## OldRalHoleBrewing (Feb 9, 2010)

Old Ral is a shortened version of "old ralgia" -- what some of them good old Ozark folks call syphilis. An old ral hole is a hot spring with curative waters; bathing in one would heal the bather's sores, and all sorts of stories have been passed through generations regarding the bizarre goings-on around the ral holes...lets just say the waters reportedly imbued the bather with sometimes inhuman "stamina"...

Not saying a drink from our jug will cure syphilis, but it sure does taste good!


----------



## St Allie (Feb 9, 2010)

hahahahaha..

cheers for that!

Allie


----------



## granda (Apr 11, 2010)

the next free d.j i have im gonna try this one ,sound just like my glass of wine i might even make 2 and add ginger to 1 ,i'll see what mood im in


----------



## hownowbrowncow (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm testing this out today myself, right now as we speak, I really like the idea behind it. Although I'll be using 6 grams of 15 year old puerh tea leaves instead of 2x2g tea bags of black tea.


----------



## chasemandingo (Sep 29, 2014)

I mixed this up a year ago and forgot about it. I did omit the mint but added 5 oz fresh ginger root. After sitting a year without campden I though it was a gonner but I bottled my gallon last night and saved some for a glass.....I was indeed an elixir. If i remember correctly it should be around 17%-18% but no hint of alcohol burn.


----------



## chasemandingo (Oct 5, 2014)

Just an FYI... I decided to try this as a whiskey mac. The original calls for blended scotch whiskey and green ginger wine. I used my ginger cure all and bourbon in equal amounts with 2 cracked ice cubes and 2 dashes of bitters. I call it a mac'hattan. DELICIOUS!


----------



## spunk (Nov 2, 2014)

Wonder if anyone made this cure all into a mead yet


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Nov 2, 2014)

Thats funny, after reading the OP I thought if this is supposed to be healthy why didnt they use honey instead of sugar and drop a few elderberries in there! WVMJ


----------



## spunk (Nov 4, 2014)

I wonder if the healing power of the herbs intensifies or the alcohol changes it. If so elderberries and honey be the way to go. bitters are supposed be for digestion has a lot of herbs.


----------



## Jericurl (May 14, 2017)

spunk said:


> Wonder if anyone made this cure all into a mead yet



I'm doing a modified version of it in this month's WOTM club.


----------



## spunk (May 20, 2017)

WOTM? Interested in what your making


----------



## meadmaker1 (May 20, 2017)

Wotm. = wine of the month. Check out the post with this title.


----------

